# Multiple sclerosis



## quickmedbilling (Sep 21, 2012)

If a patient is diagnosed with multiple sclerosis and is also paralyzed from it do I code both the multiple sclerosis and the paralysis or is the paralysis considered within the multiple sclerosis?


----------



## hthompson (Sep 27, 2012)

My reasoning would be that not all patients with MS are paralyzed.
340     Multiple sclerosis           344.9   Paralysis, unspecified


----------

